# Think your shoes are uncomfortable?! (weird pics & scary feet!)



## ceri2 (May 22, 2008)

Obviously, when it comes to shoes - the Japanese are in to pain - go to bottom for the WORST PROOF! 

Think your shoes are uncomfortable? 

The latest rage in Japan ....





































Feel Better? 



... now look at the kind of 'shoes' that was worn back in the day of the Geisha... I can't imagine...


----------



## dentaldee (May 22, 2008)

owe!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ticki (May 22, 2008)

that last set wasn't from japanese culture, so the geisha reference is incorrect. it was foot binding practiced in ancient china. it has been outlawed, but still occurs in rural parts of china and is a brutal practice. when the girl is young, the feet are actually broken and bound to make them as small as possible.

those other shoes look like fetish shoes and not anything mainstream. then again, what do i know about current japanese trends.


----------



## ceri2 (May 22, 2008)

i did not write this myself just got sent it in an email and thought i would post for everyone to see


----------



## Love Souljah (May 22, 2008)

I think I threw up a little when I saw those ladies' feet. ticki is right, though. Those women are Chinese.


----------



## puncturedskirt (May 22, 2008)

Ouch...


----------



## sooperficial (May 22, 2008)

omg OUCH!


----------



## Ashley (May 22, 2008)

Eek! Looking at these pics made me want to rub my feet.


----------



## P.I.T.A (May 22, 2008)

Here's a link on foot binding, if any of you are interested in reading it. 

Foot binding - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Those first few pairs of shoes I believe are just for fetish, but who really knows.


----------



## daer0n (May 22, 2008)

Those shoes are ugly and the lady's feet look like they hurt, gosh, that is just NOT normal!!


----------



## katana (May 22, 2008)

Ouch! Thats terrible.


----------



## Johnnie (May 22, 2008)

I actually feel bad for this lady. That's so wrong!


----------



## bCreative (May 22, 2008)

...oh....wow!!


----------



## Bec688 (May 22, 2008)

Wow..grose, I have heard of foot binding, but never actually seen photos. Painful!


----------



## -Chelsey- (May 22, 2008)

I got this in an email about a month ago it's so gross! and I thought my feet hurt from heels lol


----------



## pinksugar (May 23, 2008)

there is a program on tv in Oz called 'the collectors' which looks at different people's collections of objects...

one woman had a collection of those little tiny shoes. I think it's just another great example of how women have been forced to modify their bodies to appear desireable to men.

I agree that the shoes at the top are not only ugly, but definitely look like fetish shoes, not mainstream.


----------



## Anthea (May 23, 2008)

OMG, I can hardly believe what I am seeing there. I had no idea that went on in China. No wonder she needs a walking stick to help her. Thanks for posting


----------



## paprheart (May 23, 2008)

The last pics kind of made me feel sick. That must have, or might still, hurt a lot!

And the first pics, I also think they are some kind of fetish shoes. Some were cool but would fit better in a museum than in a shoe shop.


----------



## Darla (May 23, 2008)

Interesting mix of the Fetish and Foot Binding topics in the same thread.

In some ways those Fetish shoes are probably like foot binding inthat they put the foot in a very unnatural position, but i would guess shoes like that re not worn all the time.


----------



## msmack (May 23, 2008)

I actually really like some of those shoes... hehe

That poor womans feet! I have never seen anything like it!!!


----------



## nanzmck (May 23, 2008)

the shoes that stand on tiptoe are actually fetish shoes, and are not walked in. The first that i've personally ever seen them was in Cirque du Soleil's "Zumanity" in Vegas, which was awesome! I totally recommend it.

the foot binding is weird, but there has always been a thing about women having small feet, in fairy tales and stuff. Did you ever read the original (or close to it) Cinderella? In the earlier versions of the story, her step sisters cut their heels off to fit the shoe, because the shoes were so small, only the most 'delicate' girl could fit them.

there has long been some weird connotation that the size of a woman's feet is relative to her purity, or something weird like that.

googling cinderella makes for some interesting reading!






thx for the post~


----------



## clwkerric (May 23, 2008)

Wow, that is terrible!!


----------



## BlueEyes88 (May 24, 2008)

OMG!! Ew.....and ouch.

Em

xx


----------



## McRubel (May 24, 2008)

I'd like to see someone try and walk in those red shoes (5th pic down from the top). Crazy!


----------



## inertia (May 24, 2008)

Nobody is wearing ANY of these shoes on the streets in Japan. I live here so I'm sure. Those are fetish shoes. And like other writers have said, footbinding was a Chinese custom.

The shoe styles currently popular in Japan are basically the same as overseas. Ballet flats, Crocs, sensible pumps, kitten heels, 3 or 4 inch stiletto heels, etc. Small platforms (like the Olsens wear, not monster ones) are starting to make a comeback in Shibuya, although that's not catching on so well as the last time they were in fashion was only 6 or 7 years ago.


----------



## magneticheart (May 24, 2008)

Owwwwwwwwwwww! My jaw is almost on the floor lol They look so painful! Oh my gosh lol


----------



## magosienne (May 25, 2008)

i've never seen pics of foot binding before, OUCH !! no wonder the woman needs a walking stick.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 26, 2008)

I think those shoes are really cool, but definitely not worth all the pain.


----------



## SimplyElegant (May 26, 2008)

Ouch. I guess you can say it's not normal but it was part of their culture back then whether it was right or wrong. Same thing can be said about Western cultures. It's definitely not something I'd want to go through.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (May 26, 2008)

Wow those shoes are extremely ugly.


----------



## Jesse69 (May 29, 2008)

I'd tip over in those shoes.

My favorite Nine West shoes give me blisters...


----------



## La_Mari (May 29, 2008)

I don't even know how you would walk in the 1st and 3rd pics!!

Lol, I can already see them fall on their face. Ouch.


----------



## Adrienne (May 29, 2008)

I knew that these happened in china but i've never seen feet like that before!! Whats so appealing about it?!


----------



## glitter_vertigo (May 31, 2008)

Oh wow... I've never seen foot binding without the tiny shoe...


----------



## ticki (May 31, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I knew that these happened in china but i've never seen feet like that before!! Whats so appealing about it?! beauty has always been a societal construct.


----------



## MACGin (Jun 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Love Souljah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think I threw up a little when I saw those ladies' feet. ticki is right, though. Those women are Chinese. This...
Also: How can a person walk with their feel like that???

Most of those shoes were horrible...I could probably convince myself to wear the sparkly boots for a minute though!


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think it's just another great example of how women have been forced to modify their bodies to appear desireable to men.
I agree that the shoes at the top are not only ugly, but definitely look like fetish shoes, not mainstream.

ITA.
I feel bad for the girls that have to do that still.


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Jun 1, 2008)

that must have been painful!!!!


----------



## XkrissyX (Jun 1, 2008)

Yeah poor lady.

I was watching a little do***entary about "foot binding"..They said they did that so the little children ( girls) will grow up to find and marry rich men because the men found it to be beautiful. The smaller the feet the better.





The things some women would do.


----------



## ticki (Jun 1, 2008)

who knows if history will look back and say the same thing about us with all this plastic surgery.


----------



## esha (Jun 1, 2008)

wow!


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 1, 2008)

ahhh omg how her toes are bent down.


----------



## Karren (Jun 2, 2008)

Ekkkkk Those shoes are really weird... and those feet!!!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jun 2, 2008)

the strange ballet looking shoes are acutally fetish shoes.

which are expensive as hell if anyone ever wants to buy them.


----------



## AngelaGM (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks for our Japanese MUTers setting us straight. I almost threw up when I saw that foot binding!


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 2, 2008)

I feel bad that she suffered all that pain to conform to what people saw as beautiful, and still we condemn her and say it's 'ugly'






She would have been a baby when it was done so it's not like she really had a choice either.


----------



## Sreyomac (Jun 10, 2008)

WoW!!!! I have never seen anything like before.... Who does this to these people? Parents...family?

That is awlful


----------



## ~Ms.August~365 (Jun 10, 2008)

OMG... her TOES were on the BOTTOM of her feet!!! I've read about binding, but it's crazy to see it. I know I wouldn't want to partake in it, but I can't say much else... it's their culture not mine.


----------



## Amber77 (Jun 10, 2008)

Ouch... That looks incredibly painful.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 10, 2008)

Those last few pics made my head hurt... Poor old lady...


----------



## laurafaye (Jun 12, 2008)

Those pics actually made my toes curl. Ow, and I've heard about the feet shrinking before in China, not very nice


----------



## flychick767 (Jun 13, 2008)

I kinda liked the Horseshoe ones.


----------



## cookarikappou (Jun 18, 2008)

those shoes are weird.... did these terrible shoe become a trend in some countries???


----------



## aney (Jun 18, 2008)

OMG! sickening!


----------



## purpleRain (Jun 22, 2008)

That's horror eeks


----------



## shesadiva (Jun 23, 2008)

Oh my! Can they even walk fine with that!?

I really love my flats.


----------



## xEdenx (Jun 23, 2008)

ew


----------



## cheller (Jun 23, 2008)

wowwww.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh my...her poor toes


----------



## rizzie_x3 (Jun 27, 2008)

ouch!!! *rub feet*


----------



## cassie4mark (Jun 27, 2008)

SO disturbing. it's already been said but it's crazy and really quite sad the things women will do for beauty. anyway seems i would be very unpopular in ancient china with my size 9 feet.... yikes


----------



## savvywoman (Jun 30, 2008)

ouch!! some of those boots are outright ugly. Also those weird foot deformities are from China. Scary!!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jul 1, 2008)

omfg. i couldn't imagine wearn those heels. nor my feet being binded like that! her feet are practically deformed! i don't see why someone would go thru so much pain but, i guess every culture is different in what we think is beautiful.


----------



## ZOMBIEPRINCESS (Jul 9, 2008)

I am in love with the shoes in the third picture. I want them!


----------



## Jinx (Jul 14, 2008)

I saw those pointy shoes years ago on an online store when I was looking for trampy Halloween costumes (lol!!) and also looking for shoes when I was dancing (THAT'S how long ago these shoes have been around).

Definitely fetish- not Japanese. They have the usual stripper-ish shoes, some totally cute, totally regular shoes and then the extremes-

Special Order - Ballet Shoes with Ankle Strap


----------

